# My 1st gen



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

been here for a while and i havent posted pics of my car so here ya' go 

1994 Nissan Altima SE 5speed
Nitrous Express 75 shot
MSD digital 6+ w/ Blaster coil
MSD 8.5 wires
2001 KA
2000 Tranny
Short shifter
ACT s/s clutch
Drilled slotted rotors w/ metal master pads
Magnaflow muffler w/ 2.25 Catback
2" Sprint springs
Hotshot CAI
Hotshot header
60mm tb
225/40/18 Enkei RS5
Kenwood music keg


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Those wheels are F'n AWESOME!!!!!!  Of course I'm a little biased.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks clean


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

heck ya, there needs to be more first gens in the member rides section. i love your car. it looks sw33t. can i ask it to be my valentine?


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

sorry i already have a valentine, thanks for your input though :cheers:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

no no no, i want your car to be my valentine. you know, send it cheap candy and half dead roses?


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a nice looking car. I like the wheels a lot. I think we need some engine shots, sounds impressive.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> no no no, i want your car to be my valentine. you know, send it cheap candy and half dead roses?


 :thumbup: sorry didnt see the it




please excuse the dirt


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

this pic is kind of blurry but you get the idea


----------

